# Does the new 6 have folding rear seats?



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

I've got a 6 on order (hopefully july del). and I'm asking anyone who has one if the rear seats fold down? The one I saw at my dealer didn't have them but I just got a brochure in the mail from BMW #3158-104-50 and under the interior seating and trim catagory it lists "split folding lockable rear seats as standard equipment". :dunno:


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

4th Coupe said:


> I've got a 6 on order (hopefully july del). and I'm asking anyone who has one if the rear seats fold down? The one I saw at my dealer didn't have them but I just got a brochure in the mail from BMW #3158-104-50 and under the interior seating and trim catagory it lists "split folding lockable rear seats as standard equipment". :dunno:


Short answer...nope.

Great car, but that's not one of it's features due to the coutour of the seats.

m


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

mikeg said:


> Short answer...nope.
> 
> Great car, but that's not one of it's features due to the coutour of the seats.
> 
> m


Thanks for the reply. I didn't think they had them . Kind of strange that its listed in the most recent brochure.I was hoping it was somthing that they've added to the latest built ones. :dunno:


----------

